# very bad girl



## marcie319 (Apr 26, 2005)

I recently moved to a new apartment, and my Buka has been having accidents- on my bed! She is usually very good about where she goes potty, and I don't understand! It's the only time I ever really yell at her for having an accident, because I KNOW she knows that is not the place to go.

I usually let her sleep on my bed at night, but now I am afraid I have to leave her in her crate overnight. I feel awful, but these accidents need to stop. Today she had 2! I am taking her outside quite often, so I know it can't be that.

Please help!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Could it be from the stress of moving? Or have you gotten new beeding that doesn't have your scent yet?


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

probably should not yell. really the only thing that works is positive reinforecment. poor lil' one is probably stressed about the move. just give lots of praise and treats for correct behavior, i ignore incorrect unless it is dangerous.
ams gidget,lily and bentley


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Your bed is probably the only thing familiar right now. Can you crate or pen her during the night
until she becomes acclimated?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi, I would think that moving into a new home and not being familiar to new surroundings has a lot to do with her problems. Since your dog is trained to go outside, quite possibly she is going to take awhile to familarize herself with the new area. When our Malt went in the house when he was a puppy, we took a rolled up newspaper and gently tapped him on the rear and sternly said "NO". Then we took him outside and left him for a few minutes. If he went, we praised him and gave him a piece of dogfood. (these are his treats!) Perhaps you will have to "start over" with your friend. Sounds depressing, but we have to place ourselves in place of the dogs and think about we feel when we move from place to place. I hope things work out!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would never use a physical punishment on a dog (tapping w/newspaper). They don't understand it. 

1. Never correct a dog for a potty accident - unless your timing is perfect and you can immediately reward the correct behavior (going outside), then your correction will only make the dog hide from you to have an accident. 

2. Stress is a common cause of house training regression. Your move is just that. 

3. Go back to the basics of housetraining. Treat her like a puppy, rewarding her for going in the right place, put her on a schedule, and confine her when you can't watch her.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I would never use a physical punishment on a dog (tapping w/newspaper). They don't understand it.
> 
> 1. Never correct a dog for a potty accident - unless your timing is perfect and you can immediately reward the correct behavior (going outside), then your correction will only make the dog hide from you to have an accident.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with JMM







Indy is so sensitive and more human like than some people I have met







The smallest change and I notice Indy react to it. I can only imagine how moving would make Indy feel. All I can think of (besides what JMM said ) is to try and make things as normal as you can in your new place for your little one. Maybe a familiar blanket or pillow, it's the little things that make them feel at home and safe. If the crate makes your little one feel safe then maybe sleeping in there would help, but if it is your bed that makes her feel safe then that is where I would try and have her sleep. I know the move is not easy for you either, moving is never fun







I hope things get back to normal soon for you both and Indy and I send you both lots of


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Hi, I would think that moving into a new home and not being familiar to new surroundings has a lot to do with her problems. Since your dog is trained to go outside, quite possibly she is going to take awhile to familarize herself with the new area. When our Malt went in the house when he was a puppy, we took a rolled up newspaper and gently tapped him on the rear and sternly said "NO". Then we took him outside and left him for a few minutes. If he went, we praised him and gave him a piece of dogfood. (these are his treats!) Perhaps you will have to "start over" with your friend. Sounds depressing, but we have to place ourselves in place of the dogs and think about we feel when we move from place to place. I hope things work out!![/B]


Again we have to hear about this "tapped with the newpaper"? That is hitting and many of us here would NEVER hit our dog. Never!







oh never mind, to each his own.

Melanie


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

When we first bought Zoe and brought her into our house she pottied a few times on our bed too, and even on the sofa once! I just kept praising her when she would go on her puppy pad and the problem went away. I am sure Buka is a bit uncertain with her new environment and will adjust soon!


ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

If you let her stay in your bed you can protect your bed by putting a pee pad under your sheet where she is likely to pee that way you at least save your bed from pee stains...


> i WOULD let her sleep in bed with you sppecially BECAUSE she peed there!!!
> 
> establish it as her sleeping place, i dont know about a single dog who soils its sleeping place. ( thats basicly why crate training works so well )[/B]


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> Again we have to hear about this "tapped with the newpaper"?
> 
> Melanie[/B]


I agree, what is with this "tapped with the newspaper" stuff? You've got to really whack them hard, none of this tapping stuff! I personally prefer a nice thick paddle with some holes in it to reduce the air resistance. Then you can get a nice speed going. It's just so hard to use a newspaper with any real effect anymore. Why, in my day...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Hi, I would think that moving into a new home and not being familiar to new surroundings has a lot to do with her problems. Since your dog is trained to go outside, quite possibly she is going to take awhile to familarize herself with the new area. When our Malt went in the house when he was a puppy, we took a rolled up newspaper and gently tapped him on the rear and sternly said "NO". Then we took him outside and left him for a few minutes. If he went, we praised him and gave him a piece of dogfood. (these are his treats!) Perhaps you will have to "start over" with your friend. Sounds depressing, but we have to place ourselves in place of the dogs and think about we feel when we move from place to place. I hope things work out!![/B]



Richard...Why is it that everytime you offer your advice to someone it always has to be "That Rolled Up Newspaper" thing? Don't you think there's another way to reinforce training other then hitting. I realize that you are saying to "Tap", but it's still hitting in my opinion and it's WRONG! PERIOD! If you choose to hit your dogs/dogs with rolled up newspaper or anything else that's your choice, but STOP telling other people to abuse their babies!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182530
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you Mikeysmom...everytime I read that it just makes me mad








Richard If you have kids do you "swat"or "tap" them too if they have a potty mistake?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182976
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh please... in my Mother's day... it would have been with a Razor Strap.









Melanie


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> Oh pleae... in my Mother's day... it would have been with a Razor Strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, of course, how silly of me to forget the Razor Strap. Are they still making those?

I suppose that in a pinch, a wooden spoon will also suffice, but - again - they just don't make them like they used to. I swear, four or five decent whacks and they snap right in half.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am sorry that your baby is having accidents, however, please put yourself in her place. You as an adult know what has gone on with your living situation, she does not and is confused. The last time we had someone talking about hitting the little one was also a situation in which the poor little thing was stressed....that is what happens when they get stressed. By giving a loving hand in the next couple of weeks you will not only help your little one to remember what she is forgetting but you will build a much better bond once the training is done.

My Teddy pee'ed on my bed when he was still a puppy....my daughter was not living at home at the time, but she helped me with making my bed because I have a bad arm...well, as I helped her put on the second sheet Teddy stood in the middle of the bed and let loose. Now, Teddy was potty trained the day I got him so this was a new one, until I thought about it. This was his bed and my daughter was going near it...how dare she LOL. I corrected Teddy by picking him up and putting him on his puppy pad and he realized my daughter was not taking his territory so he settled down. Poor little thing thought someone was moving into his neighborhood and was scaring her away. I am sure you baby is doing something very similar...you have just moved so everything is new...and the only thing he has (at least to him) is his bed...he is making sure that doesn't change too. 

I am sure he will settle down very quickly. Good luck



Richard....I never read anything from you in any other posts....but you sure do love to offer your opinion on hitting....please do some research about such behavior...it is all over the place. Not a trainer nor an animal behavorist would recommend hitting a dog.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Can we please just for the next few days stay with the topic here?? First, I am sure that it is because your furbaby is in unfamiliar territory ands perhaps marking to get her own scent going. You bed, on the other hand is a familiar place which is maybe she went there.

Now back to the off the subject thingy...I think everyone, once again, got their point across about the rolled up paper thing...no one approves of it, neither do I, but honestly, Joe just lost his father, we don't need a fight going on.

We need to stay focused, state what we think and move on...does everyone agree. Joe does not need this extra stress right now in his life. Lets make Joe proud of all of us.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I am sorry that your baby is having accidents, however, please put yourself in her place. You as an adult know what has gone on with your living situation, she does not and is confused. The last time we had someone talking about hitting the little one was also a situation in which the poor little thing was stressed....that is what happens when they get stressed. By giving a loving hand in the next couple of weeks you will not only help your little one to remember what she is forgetting but you will build a much better bond once the training is done.
> 
> My Teddy pee'ed on my bed when he was still a puppy....my daughter was not living at home at the time, but she helped me with making my bed because I have a bad arm...well, as I helped her put on the second sheet Teddy stood in the middle of the bed and let loose. Now, Teddy was potty trained the day I got him so this was a new one, until I thought about it. This was his bed and my daughter was going near it...how dare she LOL. I corrected Teddy by picking him up and putting him on his puppy pad and he realized my daughter was not taking his territory so he settled down. Poor little thing thought someone was moving into his neighborhood and was scaring her away. I am sure you baby is doing something very similar...you have just moved so everything is new...and the only thing he has (at least to him) is his bed...he is making sure that doesn't change too.
> 
> ...


Susan ~ For me it's almost 2AM. Miss Daisy woke me up to pee. Good thing, 'cause I had to go pretty badly







Yeppers, God love her. In any case, here I am LOVING your post!!! You are so right on the money


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Dear Pacino's Mommy, 

The problem is not that folks are posting "off topic." Arguably, every post made here thus far addresses the original issue of Maltese Training as it relates specifically to "potty accidents," brought up by the original poster. Except perhaps my posts. But that aside, I think it's pretty evident that Richard only posts when it's to bring up the potty accident/newspaper philosophy, and I think it's also pretty evident that he's doing so in an attempt to get people riled up. 

But you are right in that people should not give him what he's looking for.

Lucida


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Dear Pacino's Mommy,
> 
> The problem is not that folks are posting "off topic." Arguably, every post made here thus far addresses the original issue of Maltese Training as it relates specifically to "potty accidents," brought up by the original poster. Except perhaps my posts. But that aside, I think it's pretty evident that Richard only posts when it's to bring up the potty accident/newspaper philosophy, and I think it's also pretty evident that he's doing so in an attempt to get people riled up.
> 
> ...


Yes, Thank you, Lucinda, for understanding what I meant...and I agree with what you wrote! We all on here KNOW that we should never hit our furabies and we are not stupid enough to do it, we hit the roof when it is mentioned. I was just thinking of Joe right now and I am happy that you agree. Again, Thanks!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=183266
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell you how many broken wooden spoon parts I have in one of our kitchen drawers. Shame, I wonder what type of wood they are using to make them now a days... sure didn't break them long ago like they do now. What gives?







Ok no more "goofing" off.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Pacino's Mommy,

That "house" that Daddy built for Pacino should be the envy of the whole block.

Sorry to hear about Joe's situation, and no, he doesn't need to deal with any more headaches.

Cookies to everyone else here for not giving the reinforcement the little joker is looking for.



- Lucida (Emma's Mommy)


----------



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

i'm sorry.. not to get people all riled up about the "hitting" again but maybe that's the way richard taught his dog (wrong as it may be) but i_ think _he meant no harm. he was just probably offering advice on his own account. instead of everyone ganging up on him maybe we need to enlighten him with a new way happier way for us and our pups in a more positive manner









now.. my point of this subject. i know this is horrible but my mom's friend told my mom to say NO! and tap her rear with a newspaper and then take her to the pad/newspaper and tap the newspaper. apparantly it worked for her. so my mom tried this out. sophie only looked confused and instead peed everywhere! even more! it's as if she was getting mad at my mom for doing this to her. i told her to stop because it obviously wasn't working. it actually had an adverse effect because she was peeing 60% on the pad before my mom went into this mission. she did this for two days. i went back to giving her a disappointed look and ignoring her when she peed elsewhere and quietly cleaned up the mess. (she would look sorry and sit and look at me clean it up) i put her on the pad when i woke up and on the pad again after few minutes of feeding and before bed. this is having a MUCH better effect. i kept my eye on her the whole day and monitered her sleep, play, and feeding. of course i had to set time aside for this but if this situation is that important for you then try giving it a try and be patient and persistant keeping in mind that our puppy is still in fact a puppy and still learning--i mean i wasn't potty trained from birth myself! positive reinforcement is best for us humans and our cute little pups. i gave puppy treats when she peed on her pad and praised her EXCESSIVELY. now... good news.. she pees/poos 90% on the pad! i'd say that's quite an accomplishment. our pups are extremely smart and i learned through this that if done the right way with patience and understanding, they will catch on because they are pleasers and look up to us as little children do. 

i hope my story was an encouragement to you and hope you won't try what my mom's friend or richard offered (although they only meant to help i hope)


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Pacino's Mommy,
> 
> That "house" that Daddy built for Pacino should be the envy of the whole block.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment on the house....Although he goes in it he really doesn't lay in it...







I think it is still new to him. I drew it up and he made it...I wanted the flat roof with the railing because that is where I groom him!! It really is adorable!! I am hoping in time he will go in it!!

Thanks again,
Marie & Pacino


----------



## meka25 (Jul 30, 2006)

> Your bed is probably the only thing familiar right now. Can you crate or pen her during the night
> until she becomes acclimated?[/B]










Hello could you please tell me what type of shampoo and conditioner your using for Cosy & Toy furr looks so wonderfull.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> i'm sorry.. not to get people all riled up about the "hitting" again but maybe that's the way richard taught his dog (wrong as it may be) but i_ think _he meant no harm. he was just probably offering advice on his own account. instead of everyone ganging up on him maybe we need to enlighten him with a new way happier way for us and our pups in a more positive manner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to agree with you. Even though I am sure that Richard meant well, that isn't how you get results. My husband went to rub Sammy's nose in her wee when she had an accident ( not to be mean he loves her), but because that is how his parents trained there dogs when he was younger. I told him how we don't acknowledge accidents (we just clean them), UNLESS caught in the act, then a firm NO and to take her straight outside. Once she potty's to make the BIGGEST fuss on how she is good girl ( Nothing cuter than a 6ft man, 127kgs, standing outside, dancing around saying DADDY'S BEST GIRL, making a BIG fuss), Sammy was toilet trained by 6mths and Max is 5 months and hasn't had a accident in at least a month.

I have 3 human sons, and I toilet trained them, My 1st was very easy, my 2nd, just perfect, My 3rd WHAT A NIGHTMARE, he pooped in the hallway, outside on the trampoline, everywhere other than the toilet, sometimes he would pick it up and show me YUKK YUKK YUYKK YUKK YUKK.
I NEVER hit him or yelled at him, I had to find a system that worked for him. I realized he was scared of doing poo on the toilet ( he did wee in toilet fine), so when I knew he needed to go, I put him on the toilet, I read him stories, and play picture cards, and 2 HOURS later he did poo in the toilet. I made the biggest fuss, called his dad in and he made a big fuss, then his brothers came in and they clapped and made a huge fuss (yes it was a big family affair), and he never looked back, done.
I have stood outside when first toilet training mine for over an hour, until they did potty.
Toilet training is about love, understanding, patience, routine, NEVER EVER EVER EVER punishment.
Good luck
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------

